# DW Product Awards 2013



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Quick Detailer Award

*Winner* - Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer

Runner Up - Zaino Z6

Polish Award

*Winner* - AutoGlym SRP

Runner Up - Menzerna FG400

Innovation Award

*Winner* - Artdeshine clay cloth

Runner Up - Sonax Brilliant Shine Detailer

Accessory Award

*Winner* - Wheel Woolies

Runner Up - Artdeshine clay cloth

Wash Product Award

*Winner* - Dodo Juice Born to be Mild shampoo

Runner Up - Carchem shampoo

Wax Award

*Winner* - Artdeshine Artdekotsos Obsidian

Runner Up - Dodo Juice Supernatural Hybrid

Wheel & Tyre Award

*Winner* - Meguiars Endurance tyre gel

Runner Up - Gyeon Q2 Tire

Sealant Award 

*Winner* - Sonax NPT

Runner Up - Gyeon Q2 mohs

Thread can be found Here http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=332951


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Remarkable feat/achievement Alfred and Matt.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Any chance next year, of having visible voting? Seems to be possible on vBulletin, like here (click the number of votes). So if there are any shenanigans, with fake members being created, to cast fake votes, it's visible for all to see.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

yep that is one thing we will be doing next time, surfice to say im still not pleased about spending a fair amount of my free time sorting these threads out only for people to think its alright to cheat.
this will be a totally fair, level playing field rest assured


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

-Kev- said:


> yep that is one thing we will be doing next time, surfice to say im still not pleased about spending a fair amount of my free time sorting these threads out only for people to think its alright to cheat.
> this will be a totally fair, level playing field rest assured


Good to hear, and thanks for spending the time, Kev :thumb:


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Trying to rig the results is poor form, if your product is good enough it will win under its own merrits not having zillions of fake votes.

Shame on those that tried to rig it

Well done DW staff for taking the time to make sure the results were fair though!


----------

